# Squeaking Tortoise



## motherofCHAOS (Aug 1, 2017)

hello all,

my 3 year old redfoot tortoise has been making a squeaking noise for about a month now. i previously took him to the vet immediately after noticing the noise where we did some bloodwork and came back WBC was slightly raised. everything else was normal, they said he probably had an upper respiratory or the starts of it and gave me oral antibiotics and eye/nasal drops. weve since completed the medications and the noise is still there, it actually never went away. aside from the noise he is perfectly fine: eating,drinking,walking around, no watery eyes and no bubbles, nothing.

im wondering if anyone has an opinion on what could possibly be going on? the next step the vet wants to do is xrays ($250) so i would be happy for any thoughts before i go and spend more money at the vet.

best way i can describe the noise is it sounds like the whistle your nose makes sometimes or like a dogs squeaky toy.
hes got a humidifier on one side of the tank, other side is dry. temp rages 90 to 73 and i have a temp gun to keep track.


----------



## Meganolvt (Aug 1, 2017)

My adult yellowfoot has made similar "squeaking" noises since I adopted him 2 years ago, he's always been healthy and fine. Maybe it just a noise they make. Without nasal discharge, etc I would question if he really had a URI.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a whistler, he's got tiny nostrils and any time the humidity drops he's squeaking and whistling. The other 5 don't do it.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 1, 2017)

He my have something in his nose. Get a bright light and look in there .They can get food stuck up there .


----------



## motherofCHAOS (Aug 1, 2017)

i adopted he/she at, what i was told was 4 mons old, very tiny and very sick. parisites and URI and i remember the symptoms well but i have not had a single issue since. im probably just overreacting 

ill let him be for now and if anything else comes up then ill let myself worry. this is my first and only tortoise so i really appreciate the input from everyone, thank you!


----------

